# Who Knows?



## Beehive Mason (Mar 5, 2018)

WM E MCCRAW·MONDAY, MARCH 5, 2018

Who Knows the answer to the question that has historically been plaguing every generation of Freemasonry, since at least the industrial age? 

I sure don’t; but I am willing to discuss it; to continue to try to discover an answer (right or wrong)... 
So, what’s the Question?

Here it is in a nutshell...






Priorities.

Many men nowadays cannot go without paying for luxury entertainment.

They will even pay $2.35 to $4.95 per cup of coffee 2 to 3 times a week...

but, suggest that we pay $10 to $36 a month, to enjoy a lifelong journey in our sacred Brotherhood... both young and old Mason alike, literally (not figuratively) start threatening, and throwing tantrums.

Why is coffee or tv more valuable then Brotherhood?

And here’s the challenge, without saying we need to:

change the ritual (water down ritual),
stop focussing on education,
stop asking for proficiency requirements,
make it easier to join,
more accessible,
turn Masonry into a social club,
admit atheist / women,
have more spaghetti - rubber chicken - pancake breakfast / dinners
have more 'rob Peter to Pay Paul' fundraisers
join more appendant bodies,
have or create a free high quality product / service / experience that is worth paying for, -- or -
Make it cheaper ...
(Or any other failed attempt at mutilating Freemasonry in the name of [psuedo-] progress and [psuedo-] evolution)....

How do we keep the lights on, and attract new membership, while making Brotherhood a greater priority in the lives of good men, more than tv or coffee??...

Quality costs money. That's just a fact of reality. If you want greater quality in every aspect of Freemasonry, it will cost.

And holding members hostage to force them to eat yet again, another overpriced, over-salted, overcooked, spaghetti - rubber chicken - pancake breakfast / dinners ... just does not work. More often than not, it chases good men away.

So... we know, through trial and error, what does not work.

The question, then, is what will work?

Mind you - in the 'total membership committee' there are four components of membership:

Attraction (appealing to new aspirants / petitioners).
Attention (Keeping the focus and enthusiasm of new Petitioners / Candidates)
Retention (Keeping the focus, support, and enthusiasm of Members in Good Standing)
Restoration (rekindling the focus, support, and enthusiasm of Members whose membership has lapsed or been voluntarily surrendered for one reason or another.)
Bear in mind, that analytical studies have revealed that the average age of a man petitioning a lodge is 33 and ranges between age 25 to 35 at the time of petitioning.

While this is true the average years invested into Masonry from this same age range is 27 years of service; meaning that most men age 25 will commit to actively serving a Masonic Lodge and maintain membership within a lodge, until the age of 52 to 62 years old.

The Attrition rate of men who state that Freemasonry is too expensive, or leave because the dues were raised is less than 7% total loss. 

These are also, coincidentally and usually the men who do not actively participate in Lode activities, regardless of how cheap a Lodge dues become.

Joining Appendant Bodies is voluntary, and elective. Appendant bodies are meant to augment, and support Blue Lodge; not detract or distract from Blue Lodge.

Without new members in the Blue Lodge there is no new members in the Appendant Bodies. It is a codependent, symbiotic relationship.

The Grand Master of each Jurisdiction can (if He so desires) break communion with the appendant bodies and their existence would be threatened.

The same is not true in reverse. 

Shoving a newly raised Master Mason into the various rites and bodies of the craft is actually more damaging to that Mason and his journey with us.

The experience of a Masonic Journey is one of growth and maturation. We owe it to that newly raised Master Mason to afford him time to grow and mature before he is shoved through the chairs and the rites and bodies.

This truth has been forgotten in recent years.

Remember that You are Masonry. 

The product; the service; the experience of Masonry is you.

So you must Be the change you wish to see in Masonry. and as always - Ask not what Masonry can do for you, ask what you can do for Masonry.

In this regards, Am I my Brother's keeper? Yes, I am.

So we must address financial independence of a Lodge and fiscal responsibility.

The act of raising money through fundraisers, to compensate for operational costs is just bad business practices. 

'Robbing Peter to pay Paul' is not only Not budget-wise; it is what continues to lead us right back to where we remain to be; dancing between the ledger lines.

We take focus away from the craft and it's true purpose of Freemasonry, in order to focus on the financial woes of the current codependent administration.

Self sufficiency should be the goal of every operational budget. Fundraisers, and investments only distract from the rotting corpus.

As a Fraternity we must be the leading example in self sufficient behavior.

If Freemasonry were a business, the current business practices, would be akin to saying corporate welfare, bailouts, and debts are fiscally responsible.

If a Lodge engages in fundraisers of any kind, (As a 501c3 / 501c10 Non-profit) - all the proceeds should go to Charity, not to keeping the lights on.

Yes ...Freemasonry should be for those who love it..."; but it must become fiscally sound, self-sufficient, and fiscally responsible... otherwise, it's doors will close. Not the buildings itself... but the fraternity as a living entity.

So, if paying $10 to $36 per month to receive a high quality experience within your lifelong journey in our Sacred Brotherhood... is just out of the question... then, "what shall we do with the body?"

How do we afford the administrative realities, with an already extremely conservative budget, and give the Brethren a high quality experience for free, while the whole of Freemasonry is hemorrhaging year after year?

Especially, since the cost of living has increased at a rate of inflation of not less than 3 % to 5 % each year since in America since 1773. While dues consistently stay at the same rate for 3 to 5 decades in between each dues increase.

What is the answer?

How do we make Freemasonry appealing, and effective?

I will leave this here for you to discuss (civilly).

Please employ Brotherly Love and discuss openly amongst yourselves.

The purposes of this dialogue; to create a positive environment where ideas are born and negativity dies. It is my hope that we stop treating Masonry as a sinking ship being abandoned by bilge rats who love to point fingers; or an obstacle; or a burden; but rather an opportunity to accept the challenge, and to get back to work.

Sure, our problems won't be fixed like the average sitcom: in 22 1/2 minutes between the commercial breaks... but we only need to begin the work and rally the troops and get them excited about doing the same.

So join the discussion and create ideas.

Then print this off and discuss it with your Lodge(s).


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 6, 2018)

In the US the Traditional Observance movement addresses this issue.  They are typically the most expensive lodges in their jurisdictions.  AND the best attended.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 7, 2018)

Beehive Mason said:


> ...
> The act of raising money through fundraisers, to compensate for operational costs is just bad business practices.Self sufficiency should be the goal of every operational budget. Fundraisers, and investments only distract from the rotting corpus.....If a Lodge engages in fundraisers of any kind, (As a 501c3 / 501c10 Non-profit) - all the proceeds should go to Charity, not to keeping the lights on..



Fundriasing is not part of our costs model, its only used for charity. Our lodge members have strong views to that end.

I just did the math, and without including our annual trips away (both my lodges do that once a year, normally with our families), special benevolent efforts, and any "extras" - on lodge fees, dinner and allowing $10 a month in the raffle, 100% of which is used for charity.

My mother Craft Lodge* is $14 per week. The monthly cost is $60.83*
My second Craft Lodge  *is $17.50 per week. The monthly cost is $75.83*

We actually worked it out recently at my second lodge - typically a member would spend $1K per year to participate fully.-

However the thing is not the math, it's the mindset - that's what counts. The cost does not really come into consideration, as long as there is value there.

(and also note, when a family man spends money on TV for his family, its not just spending money on himself while lodge is generally viewed as for his own benefit).


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 8, 2018)

Beehive Mason said:


> but, suggest that we pay $10 to $36 a month, to enjoy a lifelong journey in our sacred Brotherhood... both young and old Mason alike, literally (not figuratively) start threatening, and throwing tantrums.


Ain't it the truth!!!


dfreybur said:


> In the US the Traditional Observance movement addresses this issue. They are typically the most expensive lodges in their jurisdictions. AND the best attended.


I don't know much about TOs....actually, almost nothing.


Bloke said:


> The cost does not really come into consideration, as long as there is value there.


  True!


----------



## Pointwithinacircle3 (Mar 11, 2018)

Easy question.  Those television services provide instant gratification 24-7.  Masonry is 90 minutes of boredom per month. ( Sorry, I haven't had my coffee yet)

Signed, old grumpy


----------



## coachn (Mar 11, 2018)

The Freemasonic system is perfectly designed to get the results it gets:

Some have no interest whatsoever in experiencing its plays.
Some come to experience its plays but don't.
Some come to experience its plays and then leave.
Some come to experience its plays and stay to see them endlessly.
Some come to experience its plays and stay to put them on for others.
All is as it is meant to be and it could not play out otherwise.


----------



## LK600 (Mar 11, 2018)

I think over the last century give or take, Freemasonry has decreased as a brotherhood who's man goal is making good men better (in multiple ways), to having it's main business as business only for no other purpose but... continuing the business.

I also believe this is changing... but slowly.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 11, 2018)

Pointwithinacircle3 said:


> Easy question. Those television services provide instant gratification 24-7. Masonry is 90 minutes of boredom per month. ( Sorry, I haven't had my coffee yet)


Lol!


coachn said:


> Some come to experience its plays and stay to put them on for others.


Me.


coachn said:


> All is as it is meant to be and it could not play out otherwise.


True.


LK600 said:


> I think over the last century give or take, Freemasonry has decreased as a brotherhood who's man goal is making good men better (in multiple ways), to having it's main business as business only for no other purpose but... continuing the business.


Valid point.


LK600 said:


> I also believe this is changing... but slowly.


I sincerely hope so.


----------



## Matt L (Mar 11, 2018)

My blue lodge costs $6.67 a month (I'm a Life member)
A&ASR  is $8.35 a month
Chapter and Council $4.20 per month
Commandery $3.35 per month
Which equates to $270.00 per year, not counting invitational bodies and donations.
It's still the cheapest fraternal organization in my area. 
 I've had Brethren tell me they can't afford their dues, whilst holding the newest Apple phone or I-pad.  Head over to their home to talk and they have every single cable or dish channel known to man, they watch TV while they pay someone $120.00 a month to mow their lawn.  And then they bitch when I tell them the Blue Lodge comes first so they will have to demit from the other bodies until they can get a handle on their finances.  Then I'm told I'm being Un-Masonic cause I will not help them.
In the first degree charge it says something about the meetings of the lodge can be missed if it gets in the way of your job or family.  Not if it's Monday night football, or you're going fishing after work. 
I was handed a petition, not 2 minutes after I became a Master Mason.  I think we do sometimes push folks into appendant bodies when they're not ready.  I was all charged up to attend my first lodge meeting as a Master Mason, what a downer, minutes, old business, new business, petitions, done.
Masonic education is the key, make lodge meetings have meaning, give the newly minted Brother a mentor and a minor task to start out with.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 11, 2018)

Matt L said:


> Masonic education is the key, make lodge meetings have meaning, give the newly minted Brother a mentor and a minor task to start out with.


Agreed!


----------



## Bloke (Mar 11, 2018)

coachn said:


> The Freemasonic system is perfectly designed to get the results it gets:
> 
> Some have no interest whatsoever in experiencing its plays.
> Some come to experience its plays but don't.
> ...


Hi Coach, if there's one thing we hear a lot is the secret to a lodge is to "be happy and communicate happiness to others" and the above does not do that unless you're into 4 or 5 - but then that gonna be a very small lodge and unable to hold initiates unless they are also of the 4 or 5 mould -which will  become the 4 or 5 _mold _!!  Being happy, is not just about enjoying a meal (and here a beer) or play together, its about growing as a person... that's where true happiness lies, the plays are just a tool to set that up, and do not achieve it in themselves.. its simply enrolling in the course - not completing it, and like study, homework and not that done in class is the key...  your thoughts ?


----------



## jermy Bell (Mar 11, 2018)

I don' care much for TV.  As long as I have my mp3 player or radio, I'm good. And I pay $55.00 a year for my dues.


----------



## coachn (Mar 12, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Hi Coach, if there's one thing we hear a lot is the secret to a lodge is to "be happy and communicate happiness to others" and the above does not do that unless you're into 4 or 5 - but then that gonna be a very small lodge and unable to hold initiates unless they are also of the 4 or 5 mould -which will  become the 4 or 5 _mold _!!  Being happy, is not just about enjoying a meal (and here a beer) or play together, its about growing as a person... that's where true happiness lies, the plays are just a tool to set that up, and do not achieve it in themselves.. its simply enrolling in the course - not completing it, and like study, homework and not that done in class is the key...  your thoughts ?


Hi Bloke!

We hear that phrase occasionally here as well and the obvious response to it is that "happiness is a choice and you can make that choice anywhere, not just in a Lodge situation".  

Activities 4 & 5 do not necessitate happiness and it is only rare individuals who come through the Freemasonic assembly line want to stick around and support/maintain the machine that is currently offered.

The simple fact remains: _There are empty promises implied by those who beat the join the organizational drums.  These promises attract those who want what "they think" the organization offers._ _When they are not fulfilled, the disappointed members invest their time elsewhere, and for good reasons too._ 

When men do petition, soon thereafter they are courted, rushed though the degrees to get the gold ring at the end.  That gold ring is the _title_ along with the _rights, lights and benefits_ of being a full blue lodge member.

*Translation*: _They can now sit in on business meetings there and elsewhere, help do degrees and even join other branches if they so desire, repeating the same courting process until exhausted._

Until there is an actual on-going improvement program that actually does engage members in an improvement process, _especially along the lines of what was done operatively but in a speculative manner so that the theme of "stonecraft to speculative craft" premise is honored_, any improvement you'll see in members will be caused indirectly and not in line with the premises of the organization.

Those are my thoughts,

Coach


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 12, 2018)

coachn said:


> When men do petition, soon thereafter they are courted, rushed though the degrees to get the gold ring at the end. That gold ring is the _title_ along with the _rights, lights and benefits_ of being a full blue lodge member.


True.


coachn said:


> *Translation*: _They can now sit in on business meetings there and elsewhere, help do degrees and even join other branches if they so desire, repeating the same courting process until exhausted._


Also true but at this point I am enjoying the process greatly.


coachn said:


> Until there is an actual on-going improvement program that actually does engage members in an improvement process, _especially along the lines of what was done operatively but in a speculative manner so that the theme of "stonecraft to speculative craft" premise is honored_, any improvement you'll see in members will be caused indirectly and not in line with the premises of the organization.


Agreed.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 12, 2018)

coachn said:


> Hi Bloke!
> 
> We hear that phrase occasionally here as well and the obvious response to it is that "happiness is a choice and you can make that choice anywhere, not just in a Lodge situation".
> 
> ...



The program is there - they're not promises, they're callings -  in how to think and how to act - and that's about an  individual and self examination which the institution does not do but calls members to do for themselves. You'd call that Masonry, I call it Freemasonry.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 12, 2018)

Bloke said:


> The program is there - they're not promises, they're callings - in how to think and how to act - and that's about an individual and self examination which the institution does not do but calls members to do for themselves. You'd call that Masonry, I call it Freemasonry.


Well said Brother Bloke!


----------



## coachn (Mar 12, 2018)

Bloke said:


> The program is there - they're not promises, they're callings -  in how to think and how to act - and that's about an  individual and self examination which the institution does not do but calls members to do for themselves. You'd call that Masonry, I call it Freemasonry.


Yes Bloke.

The program is there, but it is covered in rubbish; only barely recognizable by those seeking more than what covers it up.  And to access it, they have to often fight the ruffians doing the covering.  Frustration is tolerated just so long before other pastures are sought.

That being said, no matter how one chooses to "reframe" it by using different words that make things sound better, these terms all become platitudes when faced with the real-time scrutiny of attrition.  Lofty goals put forth by organizations that do not support them says a lot to those coming in seeking both the goals and the support to achieve them.

When the organization itself doesn't back that calling by having real-time support for the very things it espouses and when it contributes to the rubbish in the temple, it is no small wonder the attrition levels increase in some areas.  When individuals want to work upon themselves and steadily recognize that to do so, their organizational involvement is actually both a hindrance and counterproductive their desires, they go elsewhere. 

I have see time after time members dismissing the efforts of others who are trying to obtain more from the fraternity than it is currently being support to do.  When it doesn't have to do with fundraising, running the lodge or doing degree work, you haven't a snowballs chance in hades to get support for the very things ritual espouses we do to make ourselves better men.

I wish things were different and geared toward the things that ritual espouses.  I have not met but a handful of masterful men within the fraternity, as defined by ritual.  However, I have met a load of masterful men outside the organization.  You'd think it would be just the opposite!

Sadly, this does not say much for our "program" and the caliber of members it attracts and retains.   I stay.  I work.  I share.  I hope. 

IMO


----------



## Thomas Stright (Mar 12, 2018)

Matt L said:


> I was all charged up to attend my first lodge meeting as a Master Mason, what a downer, minutes, old business, new business, petitions, done.



Pretty much the same as a EA or FC meeting...


----------



## Bloke (Mar 14, 2018)

coachn said:


> ...The program is there, but it is covered in rubbish; only barely recognizable by those seeking more than what covers it up.  And to access it, they have to often fight the ruffians doing the covering...IMO



Ah come on mate - where's your sense of adventure - sounds like an awesome and worthwhile fight.... which I know you like waging Mr Book/Blog writing "Coach"



coachn said:


> ...Sadly, this does not say much for our "program" and the caliber of members it attracts and retains.   I stay.  I work.  I share.  I hope.



Indeed. We are partakers of the same nature and sharers of the same hope.


----------



## coachn (Mar 16, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Ah come on mate - where's your sense of adventure - sounds like an awesome and worthwhile fight.... which I know you like waging Mr Book/Blog writing "Coach"


LOL!


Bloke said:


> Indeed. We are partakers of the same nature and sharers of the same hope.


SMIB!


----------



## Brother_Steve (Mar 19, 2018)

Simple. Make freemasonry an addictive substance and I'll pay 4.95 for it twice a week.

(If you break down my contributions, I probably already do)


----------

